# Rice Cookers - Gas vs Electric



## spiderman0521 (May 15, 2008)

Hi! I'm helping someone start an Asian restaurant and we were wondering what the advantages and disadvantages of gas vs electric rice cookers were. Is one better than the other? Does a gas rice cooker need venting? We're also thinking about a rice warmer. Are they any good?

Thanks in advance for any resources or info you can give me.

Colin


----------

